# Rainbow Crew - It's our Year : Pt 41



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Onwards, upwards and over the rainbow to more dreams coming true ........

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
Julie Anne IVF - BCP, BS 18/5, Sniffs 19/5, Stimms 26/5, Scan 31/5
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 12/5, Scan 17/5, 19/5, EC 25/5, ET 30/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!
Jo IVF (George and Zippy) Test 29/05
LB IUI (Punch and Judy) Test 02/06










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
GailM IVF
Gemma B IVF
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Kimric IVF (Pebbles and Bam Bam) Test 20/5
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
SueL (Malteser) FET
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
DawnJ - Time Out!
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
Laine Clomid
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??
tjmac - ?? June


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Rainbowers

Julie Anne - Good luck for stimming tomorrow .. this is it you are definately on the rainbow-coaster now! xx

Lou - Well done you! 13 eggs is wonderful .. you have nothing to be disappointed about .. it's a great number of eggs that will make your dream a reality very very soon. 
 Lock Adam in the garden whilst he is faffing about with the bbq and watch what you want! 

Jo - Still looking good!

LB - Sorry to hear about the heartburn, hun ...... but and it is a BIG BUT .... heartburn definately seems to be a good sign! I have everything crossed that this is where your dream is going to come true. 

Carol - Even though the sickness is lingering I reckon you must be starting to bloom now! Hope so anyway. xx

Kim - Naughty girl - carrying Joe!  Great to see you posting though! xxx

Paula - Hope you are ok, hunny. xxx

Fee - Hope the birthday party wasa roaring success .. and that your afterwards headache is only a minor one!

Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone ... I hope you are all doing good.

My news is I still feel naff ... although the sharp pain I had seems to have worn down to a constant ache now so it looks like the antibiotics are doing their job. I have my scan tomorrow morning and them am back at the docs in the afternoon about the gall bladder.

Will catch up again (properly) soon

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Evening girls

Lou - fantastic news!! 13 not only has a 3 in it but it's my lucky number!!!

Jo - still looking good

Love
Sophie
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Soz I have not been around much (again). Just been having a hard time of it lately.  You know how it gets sometimes.

Looks like I have some mega catching up to do......tomorrow he he! Oh except to say: 

Lou - Your news is just what I wanted to hear. 13 is great and the date of my birthday next month! 

Jo - Sounds good to me....praying for you. 

Julie Anne - Heaps of luck tomorrow. 

Just thought I would share my news with you too.... 

Went to see the Gynae this afternoon and by the time I got in there was nearly a sleep. My appt was for 3.45 and I was seen at 5.15 arghhhh! Anyway I came away feeling better in myself and positive again.

Got the results of my bloods and was pleased when she told me that my FSH level of 3.3 was what she would expect to see if I were 25! ^coolman^ For my age she said it would be expected to be nearer 10. Also my progesterone level has gone from 29 in December to 43 now. 

The best bit for me was to hear that I am ovulating o.k and that I have as much chance of falling pg with or without Clomid.  The only thing is it is not happening for us, so am going to have more tests.

My Gynae has agreed to support me with the anti body blood tests that the Lister recommend that go alongside the NKC testing. So I am having the three tests tomorrow and going to the Lister for the NKC test (£110) on Monday 7th June. Will see my Gynae after depending on the results.

The only option after Clomid is for ICSI/IVF and we just don't have the finances to cover it at the moment. Still that is in the future and I will deal with that when it comes to it. 

Love

Laine xxx


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Lou

WELL DONE that's fantastic news, will be keeping everything crossed for you and your eggies. Tell Adam if he doesn't start behaving we'll be down to beat him up, bloody men!!! Rest up now and keep holding on to those rainbow thoughts, you have done brilliantly, you're a star. Big hugs lots of lovexxxx

JO thinking about you too    

And sending you all here millions of             

I don't want to be nosey but is Dawn ok I text her and no response   Thinking about you Dawn xx

Love to you all, take care and good luck, Bev H xxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Laine,

So very pleased that your appointment had so much postive news,

   


Lou, 
excellent news on the eggies,

   

Jo, 
Praying you will get the BFP you and Paul deserve

   

LB, 
Keeping everything crossed for you,

   

Hope everyone else is well,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Lou

Brilliant news on your eggies. Loads of  for you for the next step.

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Jo - OMG - I couldn't imagine my boss having been Jueld and Jax'd! In a perverse way  I'm pleased your girth is getting bigger and that it is OHSS (thought so!)!  Glad the hospital are keeping a close eye on you!  Did you wear Paul's nightgown tonight? IF you test, all the best! 

Lou - we've gone for the new additional Nestledown nursery!  You'll have your  family with you with that BIG bbq next year! Tesco's do after eight ice cream, god I want some now! If you fancy coffee tomorrow yell, I'm not working! Lovely to talk to you today, glad all went well for you 13 eggies is fab (what we had last June), fingers crossed for tomorrow's call.

Paula - mint choc chip...... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Are you OK?

Littlest - sounds like you've had a hard time (((((hugs)))).

Dee - please take it a little easier! Good luck for tomorrow's scan as I doubt tonight I'll be able to go through the 1st tri posts!

LB - really pleased that you are feeling better, but please use suncream!  Have one more arm to knit!

Fee - ummmmmm, mature, polite and beautiful - don't think I was any of those in tribunal today!  well not the latter two anyway! Thanks for the compliments but Laura is gorgeous.  to Laura!   

Juel - don't worry we will catch up but I know you have loads on!  Just so you know I'm thinking of you!

TJ - so sorry to hear of the passing away of your nan last night   just remember we're here if you need us.

Boppy - how you doing!!!!!! 

Julie Anne - I know we spoke yesterday evening so we did catch up then, just masses of love and luck for your first stim tomorrow!

Laine - sounds like you got on really with the gynae today! including support of the NK tests! 

Kim - hope you are not toooooo tired, when's your first scan I'm a bit brain dead tonight.....

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning everyone

Paula - Lovely to see you have cleared your desk, must feel nice to have done that, hope you are ok  

Laine - Wow !!! Sounds like you had a good appt  , glad you are feeling more positive, so lots of  for you  

Lou - Good luck with your call today , and as for Adam, he needs to be   

Dee - So pleased the pains are easing , can't wait to see Toot, enjoy seeing him/her waving, say a big Hello from me  , sending you lots of love x x 

SueL - Glad you are home, hope it went OK  x x 

Julie Anne - Good luck hun, sending you loads of  for your first jab x x

Littlest - Sorry you are having a bad time, hugs being sent to you ^cuddleup^

Fee - Hope Laura had a lovely day yesterday  

LB -   being sent to you x x 

TJ - Thinking of you  

Kim - You know what I think about you taking Joe upstairs  , he is a big boy you know , but I won't moan at you  

Hope everyone else that I have missed are well

Not much to report from me, got a few AF type pains, only very mild, have to really think are they there or not ?

Done my first pee of the day, so might have to test tomorrow, was very close again this morning, but don't want to get a neg cos that will just knock me down 

Went to a clairvoyance evening last night, fantastic !!!! Paul got a message which was really brilliant, bless him  

Love and hugs to you all
Jo,George and Zippy
x x x


----------



## Littlest (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi There

Just a quick post as off to work...

Thanks for all your messages - they really help.

Laine - great news about your visit to the Lister. Your FSh is amazing!!

Paula - printed off 1000 P60s yesterday!! Thinking of you!

Littlest xxxxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Morning all

Littlest really sorry you are feeling low big hugs for you ^cuddleup^ Aunties are very important - I hope your SIL realises this soon xxxx

Paula lovely to hear from you - really missing you and how you make us all smile. Sure you must have some more to tell us about Mongos hollibobs. Big hugs for you ^cuddleup^ too 

Tj so sorry to hear of your loss ^cuddleup^

Laine your tests sound really positive. I am really glad that you have some good news at last. 

Jo this one has to be it - well done for not testing again today  Sending loads of positive thoughts your way 

LB Glad you are taking it easy - Im going to let Martin do loads when I get to 2ww - he doesnt know yet but he will be run ragged 

Dee good luck with scan this morning - cant wait to see pictures in the gallery. Hope you waved for all of us. Good luck with this afternoons appointment too. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Fee what a lovely birthday party you organised for Laura hope you had a really nice time - and some photographs for us to see  One of Laura in lovely fairy outfit would be nice 

Kim - wot are you like?  Carrying Joe upstairs. Must be frustrating but please take care. 

Lou 13 eggs well done. Thinking of you loads yesterday but glad all ok. Hope you are feeling better this morning. Good luck with your call this morning.

VickyW lovely to see message from you. Looking forward to seeing you and your lovely Toby at Stratford.

Love to Amanda, Carole and Carol

Well today is the day - first jab  Have taken drug out of fridge so wont be cold and I am going to do it at 6pm 
It will be fine im sure. dh has offered to come home but to be honest probably better on own though did used to like it when he took horrid needle away - hate pulling it out and looking at it afterwards - wot am I like a real woose

Anyway more work to do, hope evryone has a good day
- Jo have you nicked all sun again only we have a distinct lack of sun here in Ely today? 

love julie anne xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

No Julie Anne all gloomy here at the mo too LOL, and as for Martin doing your jab, I would have agreed until 4 days ago when paul has given me the biggest and blackest bruise ever  !!! It is about 2 inches long !!!!! so 3 days ago I gave myself my jab ( heparin) and so far in the last 3 days got a tiny and I mean tiny red dot where I have injected each day, so from now on I am doing my jabs myself   
Sure he is trying to say something


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Jo and Lou - I keep thinking about you both at the moment, logged on especially this morning to catch up on you!!!


Jo - So, it's all looking good so far then?!! Not long to wait now, sending huge positive vibes your way!!

Lou - Wow, 13 eggies, that's brilliant!!!!!! Hope you are feeling a bit more comfortable now after EC. Thinking of you loads!

With love, Jules xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Morning crewmates

Dee - good luck with your scan give toot a little wave from me - hope you continue to feel better and that the dull ache goes away XX

Littlest - i am sorry you are feeling down - i hope that the sun shines down on you today and makes you smile  take care 

Jo - good lass for not testing this morning - the best things come to those who wait ^thumbsup^

Juileanne - i think you are very brave doing your own injections  i can't even look when dh did mine - i also have a towel stuffed in my mouth - now that is wimpy 

Lou - hope you are feeling ok this morning - good luck for the call to the clinic XX

Suel - i bought some factor 20 yesterday !! - hope you are ok today XX

Fee - hope you and lolly had a great time yesterday and that calm has been restored 

Kim - hope you and Joe have a nice day today - will you be doing anything exciting?

me - well i am half way there and i can't believe how quickly it has gone - went to sleep last night with fertility pouch on my tummy  - had a wobbly moment this morning so i have been thinking about the luvly rainbow which appeared for me last week and am going to sit and do some visualizing - Punch and Judy should have reached the womb cavity and and should be bedding down for their long stay!

take care everyone
LB
X
Punch and Judy
X X


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

quick one girls

we have 9 embies this morning ^doh^ thank god.

taken first does of SueL's lucky steroids, asprin and clexane.

wil speak later, Mum just picking me up

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Fantastic News Lou 

You know what Jac says about the number 9 !!

Ohhhhh........brilliant !! 

All my love
Amanda xxx*


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Good morning everyone

Lou ~ Couldn't wait to log on this morning to hear your news, 13 eggs, that is fantastic. Keep positive.

Jo ~ Still sounding really good, I'm always reading on hear about AF pains turning into BFP's so please don't read into any little niggles you're getting too much. Still have everything crossed for you, and hope you can hold out for a few more days before you test.

LB ~ 1 week gone means only one to go, am praying for you too  keep remembering that rainbow.

Littleset ~ ^cuddleup^ , I'm really sorry that you've been feeling so low hun. I hope your sil comes to her sences soon and realises how important a figure you are in your nieces life.

Laine ~ Posted on Clomid thread, just wanted to say again how happy I am that you had some postive news yesterday. 

Carol ~ Hope you and bubs are doing ok.

Dee ~ How did the scan go, this one is sooo magical, can't wait to see piccies.

Paula ~ Hope you are feeling ok now. You are a star doing all your filing, I had to give up office work as I was soooo disorganised 

Kaim ~ I know its hard when you've got little ones around, but please try and take it easy.

Julieanne ~ Keep up the good work with your injections.

Only 6 sleeps to go for me untl I see the gynea next week. Trouble is I am sure the old witch is on her way, so if I am prescribed Clomid again it'll be ages before I can take it, oh well will have to wait and see eh!

Hope everyone I've missed is well

Emma x  x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Ops forgot to say our jelly tots operation is set for Friday when they will have one cell from each removed and screened.... ouch xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

thanks amanda and emma xxxxxx

amanda, what does Jac say, tell me?


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Just spotted your post Lou 

9 is fan-dab-i-dosey   

Really happy for you.

Emma x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Well...will have to get her to confirm for defo but something about number 9 being something to do with the universe and luck ....so there you go!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Please, please, please xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou

Fantastic news !!!!!!!!
        

Just believe in it Lou, this has to be the one !!!!!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just quickly, when we went to the clairvoyance evening last night, Paul's dad came through and he said lots of things but one thing that he did say, was try try and try again....................

Hope he doesn't think it will take 3 more goes to get our dream, although that will be our 9th go, so...............................   

If it takes that, might have to start living in a caravan   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Lou -          great news! We had 13 eggs collected last time 9 embies and 7 for the freezer, OK it was our frozen go that worked but ONLY cos I wasn't on steriods before! 

Jo - you've done your keep trying this is IT!

Jac - lovely to hear from you, hope you, Chase and Jaqson are all doing well?

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, I love this thread at the moment 

Lou - That's great news. 9 embies is fantastic. Well done ^thumbsup^ This is THE one 

Jo - Not long until test day now, and your BFP   

LB - Good luck for your test   

Laine - Really pleased you got such good news at your appointment. Hope this is the begining of some good luck for you 

Julie Anne - Good luck for the first stab. I did the stabs myself too during my second and third treatments, and much preferred it that way once I got over the initial major shaky hand on the first few times. Lots of luck to you for this cycle 

Paula - Bet its a great weight off your mind getting your desk cleared. Hope you're feeling on the up again soon 

Jac - That's really interesting about the no. 9 

Love

Jayne x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

OMG Jac thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jo Hope you are ok, just thought your testdate is 29th!!! AND IT HAS A NINE IN IT!!!


----------



## Celia (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi girls - I don't get much chance to post now so somewhat belatedly Kim - Congratulations on your BFP!! What wonderful news - hope everything continues to go well for you.

Also Jo I'm keeping everything crossed for you too and look forward to hearing your good news soon!!

Lou - well done on your embies. I do so hope this is THE ONE for you.

Good luck to everyone else as well

Love Celia & Hannah (now nearly 15 months!!)


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just a quick "hello" .. I was going to have a nap but DH is having one so I daren't incase neither of us wakes up in time for the docs appointment later this afternoon! 

Midwife/Scan/Consultant appointment this morning was fantastic ..... I have posted the details on the 1st Tri and some pics in the gallery - so won't bore you with all the emotional details here too. 

Lou - 9 embies is fantastic ...... and another good 9 omen for you is that I had EC on the 9th!

Will be back later to catch up

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Right proper post from me now  ​
Laine, your test results are amazing, I am 29 and 3 years ago my FSH was 5.5 then, yours is fab. SueL has a very low level too and look and her now  I assume you are seeing Dr Thum for your consultation at The Lister? he is my favourite so far and is the guy who deals with all the immune issues. Your great results must have given you a great lift emotionally  Good luck sweetie 

Jo, OMG cant cope much longer with you not testing. You are very restrained waiting. Although i am the same, too petrified of disapointment. Although i am pretty sure you are NOT going to be disapointed. Your symptoms are very encouraging I must say     

Kim- How is your little bumplet. When is your first scan? Wonder if there is one or two hiding in there? Wow the thought of that!!!!!  

Dee thanks for popping in on us. Your scan pictures are fantastic. Ive been getting terrible heartburn, do you have any tips? SueL suggests Lovehearts 

Celia thanks for popping in, cant believe how old Hannah is already 

Jac Your post has given me an enormous lift, no worries for me now till Friday when i get my next phone call. The biggy call is sat with the Jelly Tots PGD results, but guess what it is the 2*9*TH    Thanks Jac, dont know if you read that I made them leave my rainbow ring on yesterday for EC it is fab, so many people have commented on it. I simply say it is my 'magic rainbow ring', I think they think I am bonkers but I dont care. I LOVE IT 

Cherub - Good Luck for your apt next week, hope you are able to get on with the Clomid asap.

Julie Anne- How is the sniffing going? Hope your first jab went well today  Are you getting excited yet? 

LB - How is the 2ww going? Not long to go now till that BFP 

Everyone else a big hello and big thanks to all the girls for your encouragment. I honestly wouldnt have got this far without all of you. I really mean that girls  Thank you .xxxxxx

Just had nice cuppa with SueL and Maltesser. Maltesser bump sure is getting large, all out front. Sue is looking great  Had a little feel of Maltesser, really weird but lovely. WANT ONE!!! She has gone off to the midwife now, think she will get a telling off for her swollen ankles. I had to force her to put her feet up. AND I THINK SHE KNOWS THE GENDER!!!!!!!!!!!   

I SAY DEF BOY    

Bet she proves me wrong though 

Hope everyone is ok, speak soon

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Lou

Fantastic news on the 9 embies - you must be delighted - good on you girl 

i have been eating luv hearts - they do seem to help a bit - i had some icecream the other day and that really seemed to ease it - yummy!

i had my iui on the 19th and it took 3 attempts so i am hoping........but i am having af pains again this afternoon and had a show of pinky blood twice but i am telling myself af is not due for another week - so she can stay away   naughty witch trying to scare me!

take care
LB
X


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

LB

Wow sounds like implantation bleeding to me, way to early for af    

Thanks for the ice cream tip 

Love Lou xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

awww thanks Lou -

it's just the pains that scare me a bit - after all these years they only ever mean one thing - i will feel better in a couple of days if there is no sign of her(witchy poo)

take care
LB
X
Rainbow thoughts only for me today


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LB 
Has to be implantation bleed, miles to early for ^witchypoo^  

  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

LB - Sounds like implantation bleeding to me too   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hey LB,

I have consulted the Rainbow Gods and they have informed me that that was very definately implantation bleeding. 

Rest up and take it easy - Punch and Judy are busy doing some serious snuggling! 

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx
  *


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK JO & PAUL INCASE YOU DO A SNEAKY TEST TOMORROW!!!

   

lUV
gailx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Ello!

Paula - hope you found something to eat! Can't believe that person at work, gggggggrrrrr. You'll just have to wait and see re Malteser! 

Lou - lovely seeing you this afternoon, cannot believe I dropped tea over your carpet and new sofa.
How rude and embarrassing of me...... Keep chilled and you know where I am!

LB - pinky show a week in...... promising to me!

Jo - if you do test tomorrow, then I'm so hoping it shows what we want for you and Paul and most of all you and Paul are dreaming of.

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

SueL

Just wont invite you round for afternoon tea again!!!LMAO!!! Only joking. 

Remember we have muddy pawed doggies to worry about. I honestly dont worry about things like that. Adam and I eat in there every night and never use our dining room. Naughty I know 

It was LOVELY to see you

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lou fab news on your magical Nine embies!!! Reckon with Jac's reasoning on here, that nine has got to be the lucky lot!

Jo - good luck for tomorrow as I'm sure you will not last any longer before testing!!!  . Reckon those twinnies are nestling in nicely into their warm orangy rainbowy mummy's tummy!

Lots of love to you all,

Sue xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Jo - don't want to miss out here - so just incase you do a test tomorrow morning - i want to wish you all the luck you deserve and hope you see your dream come true - you and Paul so deserve it XX

Paula - i am pleased you are all caught up at work hunny - nice to see you posting again in your own special way

    

Laine - hope you are ok hunny - i am thinking about you and have to say your fsh result was ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^ 

thanks for the positivity girls - you are all stars! On the last few checks the pink is now darker in colour and is just spotting so i think that is good?? - I am so willing little Punch and Judy are ok in there!!

take care girls
LB
X


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

LB,

Keeping everything crossed for you mate 

  

Its sound good ^thumbsup^

Luv
gail x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hate to disappoint you all but if I do test early it won't be until Friday morning, definetely won't be tomorrow !!!!!!!!

Thats what i am saying now, and I am sticking to it, only got 2 tests and need one for Friday and one for Saturday  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hiya, 

Me again, feeling sooo bored tonight - the telly is crap!

Had a long snooze after college today - so wide awake now  DH is watching footie as usual.

Might go into the chat room for some 

ROLL ON BIG BROTHER!

Luv
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

WE BELIEVE YOU JO!

            

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo

You hang on in there until Friday morning! You are doing just great resisting those pee sticks.

Laine x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Blimey i cant believe i have read 6 pages and now its gone 10.

Right, Jo as i said to you them upstairs have no time limits the try, try, try again could have already happened. Still hoping and praying for you.

Lou 9 embies is brilliant and Jac's post was too. I had ET with Joe on the 9th really hoping and praying for you this time. I think a boy for SueL too.

Paula I carried Joe cos he was asleep. he fell asleep on my lap and i thought if i take him up to bed i can go on to FF see purely selfish reasons. He isnt that heavy and i didnt feel anything pulling. The little love climbs up things for me so i dont have to lift him. Hope you have a better day tomorrow. And whats this about a postman?

JulieAnn you are not a woos at all i only did my own injections cos i didnt trust anyone unless they were qualified. Good luck.

LB Definately too early for the  has to be implantation. I cant ring you as i dont have your number but if you want to chat i am around most days. Just not tomorrow afternoon cos we are at mum & toddlers.

Dee Brilliant news on your scan will have a look before bed.

Laine Hope your ok

GailM I am a footie widow too good job i have my pc 

Tjmac Sorry i missed your post. So sorry to read about your nan. We lost my Nan last year so i understand what a sad time your going through. Take care.

Emma Hope the  holds off for you.

I cant remember anymore and i must go. Woke at 2 this morning with the most horrible headache etried to get back to sleep but had to take some pills. On a good note Joe has tried some more new words today he is trying to say his own name and also 2 other names in the family.   

Love to you all

Kim x x x x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo     

Cant bear it much longer


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Paula

Pleased Dawn has gone on her hols, christ they deserve it after what they have been through.

Please give her my love when you speak to her next

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lou
Sorry to make you wait another day, but Paul is home tomorrow and as I really think it is not going to be good news, I don't want to do it on my own, just have this horrible nagging feeling in my head, its driving me mad now too  

Hope you are OK, you will soon have your babies back with you, I wish you so much luck, this has to be the one for you and Adam, it just has to be

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi Girls,
Big thank-you to you all for your well-wishes.This is such a mixed up time, blood test results next tues about the recurrent m/c , Nans funeral Weds, D.I.U.I Thurs and Fri !!! Feel soooo sad one minute and sooo excited the next, this may sound morbid but don't they say something about when someone passes it leaves a space for a new life ?? Maybe me just clutching at straws.Anyway Thanks again and wishing you all lots of luck.
Love Tj x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Kim - lovely to hear that Joe is talking names!  Just take care.

Paula - glad Dawn has taken some time out on holyhobs, she certainly needs that time!

Jo - keep thinking rainbows, keep hold of the dream.

TJ - you've got loads going on over the next week, I hope it goes as well as possible for you and your family.

Julie Anne - lovely to speak to you yesterday, hope the 2nd injection was OK too!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo


If you think it is gonna be bad news then you are the only one.

I am certain your news is gonna be good and this weekend will be one of celebration. 

Love and hugs

Lou xxxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi All

Jo I too think its going to be ok. You have had nothing but positive signs all the way through. I know its scary the next bit but if hoping and praying help everyone here is willing it to happen. When we get to this stage im not going to look at horrid pee stick either - im going to make martin do it - I hate pee sticks with a passion cos all i have seen are negative ones. But your going to get a positive one - look how good your eggies were - 100% fertilisation rate - really good. Come on wheres our positive Jo    

LB does sound like inplantation I have everyting crossed for you too  LB anyone who goes through anything to do with this is no woos so whether someone else did your injections and you had a towel in your mouth your no coward - I think is just as brave. I wont let martin do injections in case he hurts me  If I hurt me it seems more acceptable - mad - dont know why 

Lou have everything crossed for you for friday - Hope all goes well for you. I too like Dr Thum best. He is just so nice.

Paula great to see you back and posting really miss you when your not here. Glad you have day off tomorrow - does that mean we get to see more of you here 

Kim glad all is well with you.

Jayne thanks for your good wishes.

SueL lovely to catch up. I hope you didnt do too much after you put phone down. 

Well first injection went ok and I didnt bruise myself. Funny though still hurt afterwards even though drug was at room temp this time. I thought hurt last cycle cos was staright out of fridge. Never mind I do it in front of tv then have that to distract me from needle.

Had to ring for blood test results today - they are in so can go and collect them. Had to ring Lister today too and speak to embryologist about matching us with donor sperm.

Things are getting tough now and people are just not donating. They didnt have anyone with eyes to match martins  Thats the thing I most wanted to match - that and height. There were only 2 with blue eyes like mine and one wouldnt be cleared through the checks in time for us and the other had reached his 10 baby limit  That left only donors with blue green or brown eyes. I said no to brown eyes cos neither of us have them or any of our family and accepted guy with blue green eyes in the hope that since blue eyes are dominent our baby will have blue eyes but if it comes to I dont care what it looks like really so long as all is well and he/she is healthy.

So now we are set in the sperm way now I just have to carry on stimming and get them some eggs 

Having easier day today had to take Mum to Papworth hospital for some tests. Nightmare to park there and certainly brushed up on reversing practice. Happy to report though car and all the other cars I was near are all in one piece with no damage 

Hope everyone has a good day

love julie anne xxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi girls

went to bed last night a happy bunny 

at 3 o'clock this morning woke up with terrible pain in right hand side - almost on bikini line??
woke up again at 7 oclock with horrendous pain on the right and AF in full flow - couldn't believe it 

rang clinic who want to see me on Tuesday for a scan - i have come to the conclusion that something was not right - as af has never been a week early and i only had last injection on Saturday so i should not have bled yet


oh well more bl**dy injections to come
luv to all
LB
X


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh LB so sorry   Take care of you

lots of love 
julie anne xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Fee have just been browsing in the gallery the photographs of you all are great. You did a fantastic job on Laura's fairy dress it looks lovely. She looked to be having a lovely time at her party. What a lucky girl she is to have you for her mummy.

Dee great pictures of toot too. Must have been lovely to see him/her.

love julie anne xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LB 
I am so sorry hun ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^

I hope you get some answers on Tuesday.

Thinking of you

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

LB,

loads of hugs for you, sorry to see your post, take care of yourself,
love mmbop,xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dear LB,

Really sorry sweetheart....hope Tuesday brings you some answers. 

Hugs & Love

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Jo -Just wanted you to know
you're in my prayers tonight. So, so want this for you and Paul.  

Kim - How sweet to hear Joe is saying names. Look after yourself.

Dee - I am on CD3 of Clomid cycle, please add me to the list when you can.

Lou - Will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying that all goes well for you. 

Paula - Thanks for the update on Dawn. Doing anything nice tomorrow? Going to miss the start of BB5 eh...never mind he he! 

Julie Anne - Nice to talk  to you earlier. Hope you are resting up now.

Tj - Hope everything goes o.k for you next week.

Emma - Not long until your appt.

Hi to everyone else!

Went to the garden centre with my friend and just had to buy a couple of plants. What is it with pubs and garden centres...I always have to buy something.

Anyway planted a climber, some bedding plants and a container up this afternoon.

Tadi managed to fall out of my bedroom window a little while ago. All I heard was m-e-o-w and when I looked out he was looking up at me bewildered.  He seems to have hurt his paw (which he hurt a few days ago when he missed jumpin onto a wall and fell off). Going to keep an eye on my little furry.

Laine x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

LB -   what the hell is your body up to? Really pleased though that your clinic are seeing you on Tuesday..... 

Julie Anne - my eyes are bluey/greeny/browny colour depending on light! Sounds odd when you type that but they match with any outfit you wear  Hope your mum is doing OK? Roll on Monday for your trip to see your follies! Hope the results are OK from your bloods, sure they will be.

Lou - will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying for a very good outcome. You know where I am.

Jo - ditto! and masses of luck.

Paula - have a good day off! 

Love to everyone!
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

jo 
just popped in to wish you and paul all the best for testing im praying hun i want this so much for you and paul speak soon 
lots of love always lilly xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

LB

How strange wonder what is going on in there? You must be feeling very confused right now. Must say in all the time I have been on the boards (too long  ) I havent come across that happening before.
I do hope you get some answers sharpish.
Thinking of you

Lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

How big and loud can I say this........   

 MASSIVE GOOD LUCK TO JO AND PAUL FOR YOUR TEST TOMORROW  ​
We are all on tender hooks rooting for you both​
     ​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi

Hope everyone is doing well.

Lou wishing so much  for you. Good luck for the weekend and rest up after.

LB I have IM'd you. But so gutted for you.

TJmac What a week you have coming up. Hope things go ok for you and will be thinking of you on wednesday.

Paula Have a lovely day off tomorrow and tomorrow night.

SueL You take care too i will feel much better when you have finished work 

JulieAnn Hope the next one doesnt hurt. Do you use an autoinjector or do it yourself?

Laine Your garden sounds lovely.

and last but not least

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW JO & PAUL​
Had a busy day today. Took Joe to mum & toddlers which he loved. He made me laugh cos there was a baby asleep in a buggy and every time he went past he looked at her. I saw the mum pick the baby up but Joe didnt when he went passed he looked then came back to have a closer look, he then looked in every buggy looking for the baby. I had to show him where the baby was before he would give up. Bless him. He will make a very protective big brother.

Take care everyone

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just a real quickie from me tonight as I have only just finished work 

LB - I am gutted hunny that this is happening to you ... although quite what is happening seems to be a bit of a mystery at the moment.
I didn't know if I should post my initial thought or not ... but what the heck I am going to - I hope that it doesn't cause you anymore stress.
When I read about the sharp pain you were experience etc and the fact that you are bleeding, I wondered if for some reason this could be that this is one of your embies leaving you and that the other is still snuggling in. Just a thought - but hang on in there?
I hope that you get some answers on Tuesday ... you are a lovely person who so so so deserves their dream to come true .. and I know that it will someday. In the meantime, I am sending you heaps and heaps of love and hugs. xxx

*Jo - Good luck for tomorrow, hun. I really believe that this is the one for you and I have everything crossed that you get the BFP that you and Paul so deserve. xxx*

Lou - Hope you don't stress too much worrying about your results tomorrow and that the phone call you receive brings you bright rainbow postive news. Will be thinking of you. xxx

I hope everyone else is ok ... will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you so much girls for all your good wishes.

Just to fill you in abit. We get the call in the morning to let us know what our jelly tots are looking like. If they are looking ok they go ahead with the biopsy  the bloody scary bit, then hopefully by Saturday the cells should be giving off a signal and the result should be through on Saturday.

So many fears girls but I am thinking clearly, at the moment anyway, one step at a time.

Thanks so much to you all, PGD is such a complex thing, I would need to type a big essay to you all to explain how it works. One day when I have a spare hour or so I will type it all up on the investigations board

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jo

I'm off on my hols for the bank holiday (under canvass so no access to a pooter), so I just wanted to wish you all the rainbow luck in the world for your test tomorrow.

Love
Karen x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Lou

Good luck for the biopsy and transfer. Is Adam missing the footie now?

Rainbow wishes to you

Love
Karen x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Jo - just want to wish you and Paul all the luck that you deserve for tomorrow - will be thinking of you in the morning - good luck sweetie XXX

Lou - hoping you get some good news tomorrow and will be keeping my fingers crossed all weekend for you - good luck Lou XXX
luv
LB
X


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo & Paul,

All the very very best for tomorrow morning - I am really really having strong words with the big guy in the sky, for you to get the lovely big fat +ve result you both so deserve.

Please hang in there and keep those orangy rainbowy positive vibes close to you!

All our love,

Sue, Dion and Iestyn xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lou - thinking of you too, more words to the big guy in the sky (don't think I'm gonna be getting much sleep tonight, I've got lots of talking to do with him tonights).

Hope tomorrow brings you good news and your PGD screening goes well on Saturday.

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Lb, How confusing ?? I hope tues brings some news for you .

Jo , All the very best for test !!! Everything crossed for you x

Lou, good Luck with PGD screening .

To everyone else under the rainbow , Hope you are all well ?

I will keep posts short and sweet, this is a place for great news and I know there is lots to come !!

Love and  to you all
Love Tj x 

P.S Note to Sue, Last year you kindly sent me some orange spots to keep me positve and I got pg that month, Superstitious I know but would you send me some next week ?? They are just smilies but Hey ?? They worked last time !!!Thank-you x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi girls, just popping in quickly - have been out tonight on the ^drunk^, so shouldn't really be on here at all, but couldn't go to bed without saying ............


LB - So sorry to read your post. Hope you get some answers on Tuesday. 

Jo - Good luck for your test tomorrow    It's going to be good - I can feel it 

Lou - Lots of luck for the next couple of days. Stay strong little embies   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Message from Sophie: she's away this weekend with no internet access and wanted to send her love and thoughts to both Jo and Lou  

Kim - you'll feel better when I finish work, think Clark will be so relieved! He is worried and kinda nags but I know it's cos he cares. Don't think there is any worry that Joe will make a fantastic big brother for his little sibling!

Dee - will you please take care..... doing everything (or trying to) will catch up with you, now I'm nagging you!  (nicely)

Lou - love from me to you, keep going, just one day at a time.

Jo - hang on and good luck.

Love to you all
Sue (& Sophie!)
xxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home, Rainbowers

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=9157;start=0#lastPost

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

